# Prayers for my dad's salvation.



## Presby_Knox (Feb 28, 2019)

Dear brothers and sisters in Christ,
I hope that I posted this in the correct forum. I don't want to be a burden, so I'll be brief. My dad is not saved. He rejects Christ and His gospel. I just had a very intense discussion with him about the gospel and it was not well received. Slander and absolutely horrible language and insults were thrown at the church I attend and an elder there and his family. My mother and I were told that we were going to hell. He doesn't even believe in Scripture, so I don't know how he even knows what hell is, but anyway. My mother and I are in great emotional pain. But much more importantly, my dad is lost. He explicitly called evil good and good evil. I don't want to give up on praying for him as Jehovah can save anyone perfectly if He chooses to, but I'm unsure and worried if he might be at the point of full giving over by God. Anyway, I'm sorry to take up your time, but please be praying for us. God is sovereign and so good to us all. May He be glorified regardless of the outcome.

Reactions: Praying 4


----------



## arapahoepark (Feb 28, 2019)

I am so sorry. I will pray!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 28, 2019)

Presby_Knox said:


> Dear brothers and sisters in Christ,
> I hope that I posted this in the correct forum. I don't want to be a burden, so I'll be brief. My dad is not saved. He rejects Christ and His gospel. I just had a very intense discussion with him about the gospel and it was not well received. Slander and absolutely horrible language and insults were thrown at the church I attend and an elder there and his family. My mother and I were told that we were going to hell. He doesn't even believe in Scripture, so I don't know how he even knows what hell is, but anyway. My mother and I are in great emotional pain. But much more importantly, my dad is lost. He explicitly called evil good and good evil. I don't want to give up on praying for him as Jehovah can save anyone perfectly if He chooses to, but I'm unsure and worried if he might be at the point of full giving over by God. Anyway, I'm sorry to take up your time, but please be praying for us. God is sovereign and so good to us all. May He be glorified regardless of the outcome.


I'm so sorry to hear this, Seth. I'm praying for your family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Feb 28, 2019)

Seth, it sounds like he is at the point he knows and understands the gospel (if he's rejecting it). I would counsel you to make it now your greatest evangelistic effort towards your dad to win him with your gentleness and charity.

I promise to pray for him too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Mar 1, 2019)

Presby_Knox said:


> Dear brothers and sisters in Christ,
> I hope that I posted this in the correct forum. I don't want to be a burden, so I'll be brief. My dad is not saved. He rejects Christ and His gospel. I just had a very intense discussion with him about the gospel and it was not well received. Slander and absolutely horrible language and insults were thrown at the church I attend and an elder there and his family. My mother and I were told that we were going to hell. He doesn't even believe in Scripture, so I don't know how he even knows what hell is, but anyway. My mother and I are in great emotional pain. But much more importantly, my dad is lost. He explicitly called evil good and good evil. I don't want to give up on praying for him as Jehovah can save anyone perfectly if He chooses to, but I'm unsure and worried if he might be at the point of full giving over by God. Anyway, I'm sorry to take up your time, but please be praying for us. God is sovereign and so good to us all. May He be glorified regardless of the outcome.


Seth,

Truly sorry to hear this. I know your pain. If I could offer you some encouragement. Trust the Power of the Gospel, often times things can get heated with gospel conversations, especially among family. However, I have found that after that type of conversation, giving things some time to cool off works well. The Holy Spirit can really begin to allow the gospel you shared to weigh on a person's soul after there has been time to settle down and rethink the whole event. Give it time, pray (as I will tonight). Sometimes things have to get intense (quite stormy actually) before the calming peace of Christ finely takes a violent hold of our dead and rebellious souls.

P.S. Don't give up on your father, as even your own post has reminded me to plea to our great Lord to save my own and now yours.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Hart (Mar 1, 2019)

Consider Saul of Tarsus. If anyone was never going to be a Christian, it was him.

My wife's father once hated Christ and the church. He was abusive towards his wife, a Christian, physically as well as verbally. If anyone was never going to be a Christian, it was him.

Or me, once a godless moralist. I thought I already was a Christian. If anyone was never going to be a Christian, it was me.

No sinner is too far gone for Christ to save him.

Keep praying and speaking. Be salt and light.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 1, 2019)

Presby_Knox said:


> Dear brothers and sisters in Christ,
> I hope that I posted this in the correct forum. I don't want to be a burden, so I'll be brief. My dad is not saved. He rejects Christ and His gospel. I just had a very intense discussion with him about the gospel and it was not well received. Slander and absolutely horrible language and insults were thrown at the church I attend and an elder there and his family. My mother and I were told that we were going to hell. He doesn't even believe in Scripture, so I don't know how he even knows what hell is, but anyway. My mother and I are in great emotional pain. But much more importantly, my dad is lost. He explicitly called evil good and good evil. I don't want to give up on praying for him as Jehovah can save anyone perfectly if He chooses to, but I'm unsure and worried if he might be at the point of full giving over by God. Anyway, I'm sorry to take up your time, but please be praying for us. God is sovereign and so good to us all. May He be glorified regardless of the outcome.


My prayers are with you on this situation, as my Father was someone who had a strong will also to reject Jesus and think religion and church were useful to only weaklings who needed them. I keep on loving him and prayed earnestly for him for I would say some 30 years, but one day, its like the Holy Spirit told me that no more prayers should be done, as it was totally under God now. Long story short, he died at age 88 of dementia, and yet the Hospice agent who was with him at that time was a Christian, who continued to share with him while he was lucid at times, and before he passed away, received Jesus to be His Savior and Lord. Nothing is impossible for our God!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill Duncan (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks for allowing us pray for you and him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Presby_Knox (Mar 1, 2019)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement. God is so great for gifting us with His church for edification, prayer, and reminders about the truths of Scripture. May the Lord bless you all and yours for His name's sake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

